# List of RPs



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

*List of RPs (Update June 28, 2011).*

_*Last update: June 28, 2011*_


Ran our of colors XD From now on all new RPs will be at the same color, sorry about that ^^


_*Open for Registration:*_







*The Purgation of St. Cryme’s World*:YOU are Brother-Astartes in one of the most feared chapters in the imperium: the Black Templars Hearing the distress call placed by the loyalist resistance and the Administratum, you voyaged to St. Cryme’s World aboard the Astartes vessel Fist of Deliverance to place the fallen planet firmly back into loyalist hands. Your might is unparalleled, for you are Astartes veterans of a hundred battlefields supporting a loyalist rebellion of thousands of Emperor-fearing freedom fighters. But the road will be hard, for you face a planet tainted deeply by the foul pleasures of Slaanesh, and they will spare no expense to track you and the resistance down and obliterate you. Steel yourselfs and find strength in the Emperor, for only he can help you now… GMed by Scathainn.
*Open for registration*.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91985
Action thread: Not up yet.


*The Court of the Young King*: You will all be Exarchs of one aspect warrior temple or another. You will be fighting together and towards the end of the rp one of you will become the Avatar of Khaine. Be warned that the Avatar is not the kind of being to carry injured back to the medics, he will just carve up those who injured them before proceeding to massacre everything that gets in his way. GMed by Santaire.
*Open for registration*. (I think).
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91458
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91988


*The Claw: Fury of Wolves*: Aid the Auroras chapter in breaking the back of the growing WAAAGH!!! Mugskab before it gains enough momentum to be a major threat. Locate and kill the warlord captain Snotbag Mekork and reclaim the worlds of the Joura system his clan has claimed. Locate and destroy clan Mugskab’s base of operations. GMed by Darkreever.
*Open for registration*. 
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89455
Action thread: Not up yet.


*Waagghh!*: All right ye gitz, dis here a RPG for youz punny hummies, to be orks. Your oobjectiv, ubject,, goal ize to kill all da hummies dat block the way between you and a hummie city filled with shiny bitz that will get youz tonz of teef. GMed by dragonkingofthestars
*Open for registration*. 
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85226
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85472


* The Dead, the Dying and the Damned*: A mix of Necron, space marine Roleplay which involves to previous Roleplays made by the GM Serpion5 but also open for new players as well.
*Open for registration*. 
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84537
Action thread:
The Dead...: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85726
The Damned...: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85727


*Burn the Witch*: Inquisitor Ferric Barden has been dispatched by the masters of his ordo to investigate reports of civil unrest of a radical nature taking place on the sub-sector capital, Caterva, a planet renowned for it’s beautiful architecture and wide rolling plains. Already there have been a number of cases of industrial sabotage and falling quotas, this, along with the disappearance of a high ranking arbites judge has attracted the constant scrutiny of the Inquisition and deemed worthy of investigation by it’s shadowy masters. But corruption is riven deep in the Imperium, always in the places it is least expected and not all of the members of the Inquisitor’s team are necessarily what they seem. GMed by Jackinator.
*Open for registration*. 
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84545
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84732


_*The Age of Dragons (MK2)*_: A RP set in a custom universe (I think), the players are playing as people who have been chosen to learn how to control a dragon and fight with him, after learning the basics of the dragons many other things await them. GMed by revan4559.
*Open for registration.*. Looking for 6+ people.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78846
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79783&page=2


*A Road To Glory And Chaos*: A chaos space marine RP which will be divided into a several parts. GMed by revan4559.
_*Open for registration*_. Looking for several players.
Recruitment thread:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=68360
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68374&page=37


_*A Life Of Adventure*_: A Warhammer fantasy roleplay. Playing as a bunch of friends who are traveling from their burned home. GMed by revan4559.
_*Open for registration*_. Looking for several players.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71408&page=9
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=71408


_*The Sons of Dorn*_: You are the Sons of Dorn, a successor chapter of the Imperial Fists. A request for aid has been sent by the near by Rexnar system to help combat an Ork Waargh! GMed by Revan4559.
*Open for registration.*
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75415
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75933&page=4




_*Closed RPs:*_





*The King's Court*: You are members of the Doriah Royal family. You've been princes and princesses as long as you can remember. Some of you care more for the kingdom, some less. But all of the children of the royal family. Help shape your kingdom. Bring its salvation or its destruction. Play a role in the king's court. GMed by Fog Of War.
*Closed*.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92406
Action thread:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92630


*The Tashiri of Telanoth*:These people will take on the role of the holy warriors, the Tashiri, the elite Nature Wielding warriors of the free people. This RP will start at the end of your training. You have passed the trials to become full fledged warriors of the order and have been grouped with your first Qalm, or battle group. The RP will follow your progress as you grow in your abilities and begin to deal with the events that have been foretold to be the apocalypse for the peoples of Telanoth. GMed Midge913.
*Closed*.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91801
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91943


*Sanctioned Wyrds*: you will all be mutant inquisition commandos working for an Inquisitor who.... lets just say.... don't follow the rules. GMed by GODSMACKED.
*Closed*.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91970
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92277


*Dark Eldar*: Players join the Kabal of the Torturous Bite as new kabalite warriors during the Kabal's greatest attempts to gain power and influence in Commorragh. Players should watch their backs and use their heads while playing the game of life in the Dark City, as well as going on the Kabal's first real-space raid. GMed by unxpekted22.
*Closed*. May reopen later.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86338&page=15
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86942&page=7


*ABTN II - SotE*: Anomaly case Hive tyrant and highly adapted tyranid force crash land on Ferim, a world recently subject to hive city transformation. A near-dead chapter the Scythes of the Emperor hunt down the tyrant, seeking revenge on the race that destroyed their homeworld. However, the hive tyrant is not the only enemy they find looking to end the Scythes forever. GMed by unxpekted22.
_*closed/not looking for new people*_.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=51397
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=51625




_*Finished\Dead RPs:*_





_*From The Warp[*_: GMed by Serpion5.
_*Partially finished I think*_.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73279
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73279


*Knights of the emperor*: GMed by Warsmith7752.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84387
Action thread: ???


*The Claw*: GMed by darkreever.
_*Finished*_, congratulations.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41178
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41643


*Total War!*: GMed by emporershand89.
Recruitment thread:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78011
Action thread:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78188


*Bad Ride Out at Mingsk*: GMed by DasOmen.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84684
Action thread: ???


*Alien Dusk, A Novamarines Roleplay*: GMed by Bane_of_Kings.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82868
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83018



*The Wretched Host*: GMed by Blackguard.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82275
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82768


*The Piston Reserve*: GMed by Scathainn
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=81389
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84442


_*The Sick Children*_: GMed by Farseer Darvaleth.
_*Finished*_, congratulations. 
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62333
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62836


_*For The Hive!*_: GMed by Serpion5.
_*Finished*_, congratulations.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69827&page=15
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70037&page=11


_*The Death of Warboss Grimtoof*_: GMed by High_Seraph.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71483
Action thread:???


_*The Tides Of Change*_: GMed by warsmith7752.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=67799&page=7
Action thread:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73776


_*Scouring of Arjao*_: GMed by Darkreever.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64529
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64863


_*The Father and The Brothers*_: GMed by Fog Of War.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69918
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70047


_*Sons of the Red Cyclops*_: GMed by Farseer Ulthris.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72798
Action thread: ???


_*]For Reach!!*_: GMed by emporershand89.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71533
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71976


_*The Corsairs*_: GMed by Snowy.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73762
Action thread: ???


_*The Ti'Sheng Conflict[/COLOR]*_: GMed by LorKann.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=74673
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...661#post775661


_*The Vaxhayn Incident*_: GMed by Amoeba Bait.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73005
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73259


_*Magnificent Seven*_: GMed by Bane_of_Kings.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72400
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72469


_*Rise of the Underfolk[*_: GMed by Lord of the Night.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71422&page=4
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72346


_*Blades in the Shadow*_: GMed by Deus Mortis.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77512
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78764


_*Hunting Betrayal*_: GMed by The Thunder of KayVaan.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76078
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76569


_*Out of the Trees... A Kroot Merc RP*_: GMed by DestroyerHive.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76719
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76878


_*Shadows of Lumeia*_: GMed by TheAllFather.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76357
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76381


_*Ghost in the Twilight*_: GMed by Doelago.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76628
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77651


_*Deathwatch Ascension*_: GMed by Necrosis.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76578
Action thread: None.


_*The Gates of Hell*_: GMed by Lord of the Night.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75663
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=76338


_*Jesters of Chaos* _: GMed by The Black Legionnaire.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73643
Action thread:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73878&page=5


_*The Halcyon Incursion*_: GMed by Scathainn
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64937
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66081


_*Necromunda: Spyrers*_: GMed by G0DSMACKED.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71676
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=74996


*Trapped*: GMed by Professor Pumpkin.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=74767
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75885


_*Knights of the sword*_: GMed by warsmith7752.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=74914
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75212

_*Chaos Engagement*_: GMed by Lither.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75920
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76659


_*In Over Your Head*_: GMed by Deathbringer.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75813
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76762

_*The Siege of Kasyr Fortis*_: GMed by Warsmith40.
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73662
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73814


_*Crimson Dawn*_: GMed by me (komanko).
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71716
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71915


*Pirates and Freedom*: You must gather yourself a crew, a ship, skilled men and women; perhaps even the xenos. You must be ruthless, unrelenting, crafty, and charismatic in order to be successful at this dangerous game. Here now is your chance, now is your time, go forth my ambitious friend and make a future for yourself. GMed by emporershand89.
*Open for registration*. 
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89338
Action thread: There is somewhere.

*Battles in the East - A Tau RP*: 
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=88761
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89012&page=2


*Suffer not the Xeno to Live[/COLOR]*: 
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78569
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79207


*For The Gods*: 
Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84156
Action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84725




_*Appealing:

I didn't include your roleplay? You want me to include a new one which I haven't noticed and not added by myself, PM me with the name of the RP and I'll add it.

If there are any mistakes I am sorry about it, PM me and I'll edit.

Anything else? PM me anyway.*_


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for that komanko, and adding to the bit at the bottom of his post:

This thread will be an evolving one. As RP's finish they will remain in the first post, but moved to a finished section (you know, when that time comes) and as new ones come about they will be added.

Note: You want your RP added to the list you post in this thread and I will go about editing post one to include it.


And remember, when you post to have your RP included, give a link to the recruitment thread, the action thread, and include whether you are looking for players or not (how many your still looking for at the time is optional but if your recruitment closes than make sure to mention it.)


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Well I may as well post mine up here. It's called Trapped, it's recruiting.

EDIT: Trapped is now an action thread, incase you want to make the change.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

First post the RP in the RP forum and then I'll add it to here. You are not supposed to write your roleplay here.

Edit: Didn't see you already posted, I will add it in a moment.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Haha, no problem mate


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would like to point out that _From the Warp _ is in the 40k setting, not Warhammer. Just in case that affect`s someone`s decision to join.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

The problem has been fixed.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

just pointing out my rp only has 2 places not 3.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

why 2 I left, so add one, no?

edit: anyway, I edited it.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

i have GODSMACKED, Revilo, Anfo, and Aramuis thats 4 and i had 6 places to start with.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No problem, I edited it to two places anyway


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Updated with much new content and a new section ^^

Edit: Sorry for double, won't happen again.


----------



## Zaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

Hope I'm not being rude by asking this here, but where might I find an RP that involves the eldar? Kinda want to play an eldar warp spider (one of my favorite units for several reasons) and wondered where someone might be holding one :3


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

There arent any on the go atthe moment I'm afraid, but watch this space there will probably be an Eldar Rp sometime in te future.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Zaniel said:


> Hope I'm not being rude by asking this here, but where might I find an RP that involves the eldar? Kinda want to play an eldar warp spider (one of my favorite units for several reasons) and wondered where someone might be holding one :3


Can`t offer a definite time frame, but I will be holding another eldar rp some time in the future. 

Check the sig! Xeno Roleplay Master! :wild:


----------



## Zaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright. Thanks for the info. I'll be keeping my eyes open.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay, The Role-play name is Hunting Betrayal and has five spaces open

Recruitment Thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76078

Action Thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76569


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I know, I saw it, I just forgot to update this thread. Will get it done tomorrow probably.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't worry take your time


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha dead RPs it really looks like a graveyard type thing to me. Anyway, I figured I'd point out you have tides of change listed twice there.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OK, thanks. Probably I put him in active and in dead at the same time XD


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Noticing in the bottom section that mine was the only rp (listed) that actually made it to the ending. 

So I thought to offer some advice (NOT a criticism to other players).

Don`t overreach. Set a reasonable goal (I usually try to aim for about 100-150 posts worth) and aim to have your story told by then. If it`s going well, you can extend it, if not then you can shorten it. The exact number may vary depending on the number of players. 

eg: the mentioned rp I GM`d lasted close to 100 posts worth. A previous rp (Our Path Home) didn`t go much longer than thirty. 

Anyways, End Rant!

I was just shocked that so many rp`s died rather than find a conclusion... :cray:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually yours is not the only one to see a conclusion; I believe both unxpekted and deathbringer can attest to that with at least one RP from each. Their RP's may have been forced to end sooner than they had planned, but they most certainly did not die out as others do.

Also, The Claw will be seeing its conclusion relatively soon. Speaking of The Claw, I disagree with setting such a low goal. Create your story and stick to it, if your players are dedicated then they will never let you down; they want to see things through to the end just as much as you do. (Well the core players, the ones who you can count on and who distinguish themselves as the dedicated ones.:grin


[For anyone curious, The Claw will have been going on for seventeen months, yes nearly a year and a half, about this time next week. Thats from the time the first post in the recruitment thread went up to whatever point the story is at, assuming it does not end before that.]


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Actually yours is not the only one to see a conclusion; I believe both unxpekted and deathbringer can attest to that with at least one RP from each. Their RP's may have been forced to end sooner than they had planned, but they most certainly did not die out as others do.


I see. That`s good then. :good:

Admittedly, _Our Path Home_ was shorter than I wanted, but I`d rather have had a conclusive story rather than a loose end. 

Methinks a few sequels are in order, somewhere down the line.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

To be a thousand son ended 
i intended them to get off the ship and they did. I tried to stretch it and failed but it did end

as for the claw reever sucked most of us in early with a superb story and he was lucky to have the emergence of euphrati whose status in my eyes need not be repeated who just pulls the standard of your posts up by the balls

each of us tries to match her and then she just finds another gear

each of the claws core members have been posting for almost a year and a half and none of us know what will happen

may i add the improvement in those members holy shit. dark angels posts my fucking god sometimes they take your breath away

may i add reavan who on his first time as a gm has smacked out a 400 post rp which still retains its core charactors
give him a fuck load of credit

so aside from the fanfare to the claw euph and reever from my own experience in rp's finishing one and participating in those that have suceeded 

your new rp needs

a euphrati- that stand out poster that pushes the story along that co-operates and helps the gm keep the post quality up through inspiration
a dedicated gm- most of my rp's have died through me just loosing impetus for a few weeks and then the rp never regaining momentum

a story line that sucks rp'ers in that binds them to the story and makes them want to post even when the thought of tappingat that keyboard makes them hurl. Ive come home to a claw or attention brothers update and thought damn im posting now
note: have it planned inyour head not as you go along

a dedicated set of core members: you've sucked them in and they are here to stay.. Those rp'ers make the rp possible, shit happens work cramps you someone dies and people just cant post if you have your core foundation you can get past that then your rp will succeed.

Thats my two cents


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

You forgot mine Komanko


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Didn't finish yet XD


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh sorry  i'm impatient at times :laugh:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No problem, finished, enjoy your place XD


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I shall, sir! i shall!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

For those who were in this forum when I joined you will know of my failures and jumping to soon onto new things, but I have learnt the hard way and now know what is required of me and the players that participate. for me the best way to improve posts are to give an incentive of rewards for performance. My current Rp is planned to have about 150-200 for the first part but the whole story will be played over three sequels as players have a choice of turning to the dark gods.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Komanko when you have a sec in over your heads is no longer open for recruitment


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Right away sire.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

@Deathbringer: Your success rate is fantastic, and I salute you for it but I do not claim to be as good as you, and I am not going to try. If I get there I get there, but my aim atm is just to play. You have your style, I have mine. 



Just so you know, I never used to play in rp`s, I only discovered them shortly after joining heresy. I read through a couple, got the idea, had a go, and failed. Since then I joined another, learning from him through observation how to be a good GM. 

Credit to Farseer Darvaleth for providing me with the template I used to get this far.

Those who play my games regularly will know that I prefer to tell the story from an alien`s POV, unlike the majority who will play human characters. Some have said (and quite harshly at that) that you can`t tell an alien story, they`re not human and you can`t relate.

I don`t care, I like to try and if I have to add a human aspect to a tyranid mind, then so be it. I don`t care, and my players obviously didn`t care. 

As for length, well consider that I have to cater for myself as well as my players, and I don`t want to stretch the story to the point where it becomes stale and repetitive. If it proves enjoyable, I will prolong it, if it is a let down, I will cut it short. 
_For the Hive_ lasted close to a hundred posts, _Our Path Home_ barely made it to thirty. _From the Warp_ which I`m running currently looks to be heading towards 150-200 if I`ve planned it right.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, can you move _The Magnificent Seven"_ Roleplay to the dead part, please?

Sorry for everyone who took part.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sure, will be done in a moment.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you also add that The Gates of Hell now has an action thread, when you have a moment.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76338

Thanks.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I have a moment, did you receive my PM?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`d like to add that _From the Warp_ has a few spaces left open for recruitment. If you want to join ,now is the time, because once I`ve reached a certain point, there will be no newcomers. I`d give it two weeks at most.

EDIT: Check the first page of the recruitment thread for details of what`s available.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sure, will do in a moment.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Credit to Farseer Darvaleth for providing me with the template I used to get this far.


Gah! Why so modest? :laugh: Even when I point out my own slow posting, people just tell me (well, my Sick Children at least) that I'm doing great! I can't understand it. :grin: 

Anyway, silliness aide, komanko could you...oh wait, the Sick Children were probably not on the list anyway! Anyway, if there is a "finished" section, then that's where they'd go.

Perhaps to make room for another............. :shok:

EDIT: Oh! Sick Children was on the list of Closed. How kind of you, komanko, to not proclaim it dead. Well, at least now it is finally put to bed, instead of dying at the bedroom door, or on the bedside table.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh hey, didn't know I was on the front page! :laugh: Anywho, the thread is closed for recruitment (or "rekrootment" as it were), and the action thread has been up for a whole update . Of course, if there are any more die-hard Kroot fans, I'm sure I could weasle in a spot...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Will do DesteoyerHive.

Dravly, I am confused... So are you gonna finish it or are you just leaving it to die?

Edit: Only now I saw it, great finish BTW. Will move it to finished (not to dead.)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just so you can put it up there, I'm running an RP called "Blades in the Shadows". Thanks mate!


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

hey guys my RPG Necromunda : Spyerers is still looking for a couple players. please read the recruitment thread and post a character.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

To add one more on your "to do" list, KOTS is now closed for recruitment.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OK, after a short delay I did it, Deus yours is done I thin and so does Warsmith's.
Apart from that Godsmacked the list of RPs thread is not an ad thread which means you shouldn't advertise your roleplays here. Hope I made myself clear, just avoid this situation next time ^^


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think a time period for the 'dead' rps to be taken off the list should be considered. If you are on page one of the rp threads forum and have to scroll quite a ways down to even find it and it has been inactive for the time period (which is four weeks I think) then after a couple of weeks later I think it would be safe to remove them from the list.

Here's why I suggest this.

1: clutters the list that is meant to be an easy way for people to learn about the current Rps that are around.


2: going off of number 1, its ok to have dead rps listed for a little while only because if it is fairly recent a new potential player may see it in the forum list then look at the rp list and see that it is in fact dead. and that they shouldnt bother asking the GM about it.

3: having them say 'dead' forever may be a overly long lived reminder of a failed attempt for some, where as keeping finished rps listed is fine because its honoring something that is usually hard to accomplish.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

When you get the chance, _From the Warp_ is no longer accepting new players.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Consider it done.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey komanko, can you add my Total War! thread to the active group, I'm trying to bring in at least two more players to fill my storyline so it's open to recruitment. This looks like a golden opportunity to test the effectiviness of this thread.

Let me know what can be done, thanks:wink:!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Will be done.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks so much bro


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a new Rp going, one featuring Necron and Damned Legionnaires racing to retrieve an artefact from the daemon who has stolen it. 

The Dead, the Dying and the Damned


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Wow, didn't update this one for quite along while, hopefully when I have more free time I will add your RP along with editing the whole thing...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool, thanks mate. Also, you are a player of _The Sick Children,_ right? My new Rp may interest you.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I will think about it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OK, finally after deciding that it was time I've update this list of the damned with all the new recruiting RPs and sadly moved many others to the dead section. Hope this will help in the future and hopefully this will be updated more frequently...

Have a nice day and enjoy the list ^^


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Action Threads for my Rp are up.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I think I did this also quite a while ago, just wanted to let you know


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Updated again, any correction that you want me to make post here, any RPs that you want me to add post here also.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Another update I think I covered it all but I might have forgotten something so feel free to tell me.

Currently its the 28th of June, 2011.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

New one for you. 

Life on the Path (ooc)

That`s the recruitment, no action as of yet.  Eldar based Rp.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Another update I think I covered it all but I might have forgotten something so feel free to tell me.


Yarp yarp, The Guards of Thorgir has been finished, and TGoT2 is nearing its end.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

So will this ever become a consistently updated list again? I think komanko is still around but there haven't been posts for over a year..shame, it was a good idea.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Komanko is no longer in the best position to be making regular updates to this thread unfortunately. 

That could yet change, but certainly not anytime soon.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Komanko is no longer in the best position to be making regular updates to this thread unfortunately.
> 
> That could yet change, but certainly not anytime soon.


Ah, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

VixusKragov said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification.


Furthermore, given the time frame it is likely that Komanko has lost the ability to edit the original post. Meaning either he would have to recreate the thread or else one of the mod team would have to take over similar to how Dave took over Featured Fiction when I lost the power to edit that thread. 

I guess we could see what Darkreever wants to do.


----------

